# Incredibly easy dish towels not dishcloths



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I whipped up a couple of these this weekend, my own pattern - super easy. The first is the ecru with stripes made from leftover dishcloth yarn (everything is 100% cotton). It has a handle where you can loop the towel through for hanging, and a single crochet border. The second one is improved, with a button closing and no border.

They are both the same exact pattern, but notice how side two of the solid color cloth creates a different pattern than the solid stripes on side one. Pretty nifty. Both sides look pretty identical on the one made with variegated pastels and white.

Here's the pattern:

Cast on a multiple of 4 plus 1

Row 1 - (P1, K3) across, end P1
Row 2 - K2, then (P1, K3) across, end k2

So the entire pattern, both sides is P1, K3 and the only thing you have to remember is that if you are on side 2 you need to K2 before you start the pattern and you also end that row with a K2. I remembered this by looking to see if my yarn tail from cast on was on the RIGHT, if it was on the RIGHT it was a RIGHT side row and I could jump RIGHT in. If it wasn't on my right then it was row TWO and I should knit TWO before I started the pattern. The other thing that makes it very easy is that you can tell exactly where you are when you pick it back up if you are interrupted, because the 2nd stitch of the K3 always makes a stockinette stitch. 

For both I did this:

Cast on 57 with size 8 needles (5mm)

Follow pattern adding different colors for stripes if you like, carry the alternate yarn up the side. My stripes were two row stripes. When it gets to a length you like start decreasing for the top. On the ecru striped one I think I did knit two together twice and then knit across to the last four and knit two together twice again. I did that three times I think. Then I knit a five stitch handle coming out of the right side, bound off the stitches in the middle and left the corresponding stitches on a cable needle. When it was the right length I Kirchner stitched them together and sewed the two sides of the handle together into a tube. Sorry, the directions on that one are a bit weak because I was making it up as I went along. Really not sure I could explain it any better than that, sorry.

For the white and pastel towel I cast on 57 with size 8 (5mm) needles and followed the pattern until it was four inches long in the pastel. Then I did five inches in white (saving enough of each color to make a second that matches for a gift set). Then on a right side row I (k2 together) across and knit the last stitch. On side two I Purled the first stitch and then (p2 together) across. Then continued in stockinette on 15 stitches for about 3 inches. Then (k2 together) 3 times, knit 3, (k2 together) 3 times. Then knit in stockinette the remaining nine stitches for two inches. The way the first decrease row is worked leaves holes, and the middle one is your button hole. Add a button to the back of the hanging band, weave in your ends and it's done. I played around quite a bit with whether to have the button on the band or on the cloth and also tried stitching around the button hole for decorative effect but ended up liking it better plain. 

I think these would also be lovely without the hanging part too; they're really nice towels. Finished size of the towel part is about 10x10 inches for the white and pastel and 11x12 for the ecru stripes.

You could probably find much better directions for creating the topper if you search the net for towel topper patterns. 

This is going to be my mindless knit while watching tv or listening to audio books pattern for holiday /Christmas gifts for my coworkers and friends. It's a bit boring, but definitely one of those patterns where the finished product looks 10x better than the amount of effort it takes to make.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice towels - your pattern is great


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice and those kind are so handy.

SEA


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice, have some that were crocheted by MIL. Thanks for sharing will try to make some by knitting

Mary


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a great pattern stitch.


----------



## camfrank (Jun 23, 2011)

I live in Australia and I don't ever recall seeing anyone knit or crochet dish cloths or dish towels (I have been a knitter since I was ten - and also do some crocheting - I and am now 54). However, they are a wonderful idea and will certainly itemise on my "list to do". I love the Knitting Forum - it is so inspiring and makes my day. It is so overwhelming to know that so many people enjoy these wonderful hand crafts and love to share them with people all around the world. Kind regards to all.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I like your idea....these are very nice.

how do I "save" these directions, without having to
write them down.

thank you :?:


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I whipped up a couple of these this weekend, my own pattern - super easy. The first is the ecru with stripes made from leftover dishcloth yarn (everything is 100% cotton). It has a handle where you can loop the towel through for hanging, and a single crochet border. The second one is improved, with a button closing and no border.
> 
> They are both the same exact pattern, but notice how side two of the solid color cloth creates a different pattern than the solid stripes on side one. Pretty nifty. Both sides look pretty identical on the one made with variegated pastels and white.
> 
> ...


I haven't learned to knit yet, could you show them in crochet? Yours are very pretty and such a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

My bil would love these


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!!! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

well it is sweet and i am going to try to do one or two thx


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

dana768 said:


> I like your idea....these are very nice.
> 
> how do I "save" these directions, without having to
> write them down.
> ...


Here's a download for you--I've noted LaLaWa's title for her pattern, her name on KP and the fact that it came from KP as of today. It's a PDF file so you should be able to access/save it without a problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

These are really nice dishtowels. Thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

thaks for the pattern


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx so much for the pattern I will enjoy trying to make these


----------



## Carol J (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like these patterns also and do not know how to get them printed...would you send them to me [email protected] you so very much! :-D


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you LaLaWa for posting. They are lovely! And thank you lvchocl8nknitting for the pdf! I can transfer it to my Kindle and knit away!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Very nice....THANK YOU for the patterns !


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. I am going to try the pastel one and make some smaller dishcloths to go with it!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very neat idea. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

ty have downloaded


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

TY TY these are really nice will start making some


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Dana, this is how I save patterns:
1. Highlight the area you want to save,including photos. 
2. Click control and the C key, 
3. Minimize the screen.
4. Open Word to a blank page
5. Click control and V key.
6. Save to whatever file you keep patterns in.
7. Close that screen
8. Click the original pattern you have highlighted to return to normal.

That's it. I hope I haven't left anything out. this is on a PC, not a Mac. Works for me. My Knitting Info is the fullest file in Documents! Happy knitting. Mrs. Mac.



dana768 said:


> I like your idea....these are very nice.
> 
> how do I "save" these directions, without having to
> write them down.
> ...


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you so very much, it was so thoughtful to share this with everyone, and thanks for the download, I would also have had to write the pattern out. I enjoy making dish cloths and wash cloths with Sugar N Cream 100% cotton, but I have never made a dish towel, how wonderful for you to share. Can't wait to make a few of these too. I always like having a small project to take along in the car. Like to keep my hands busy. Thanks again !


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

THEY ARE GREAT!!!


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

nice towels - thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a download for you--I've noted LaLaWa's title for her pattern, her name on KP and the fact that it came from KP as of today. It's a PDF file so you should be able to access/save it without a problem. Enjoy![/quote]

thanks for the download !


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi lvchoc..

Thanks for keeping it real and sharing the patterns.

Hugs,

Camilla



lvchocl8nknitting said:


> dana768 said:
> 
> 
> > I like your idea....these are very nice.
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I really like the pastel one but both are great.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the download. I have been thinking of making something like this for my daughters and granddaughters for Christmas. By the way, yours are very pretty as well as practical.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Grr another pattern I can't pass up... Thank you for adding another pattern to my collection. Love work LaLaWa.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing your pattern, I have made oodles of dishcloths for christmas gifts for this year. now i can make these to go with them as a set. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too. These will go nicely with the dishcloths I have been knitting!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad to see this surface again. I've made several of these towels but I make them a rectangle without the hanging capability. 

I love this pattern. In fact, I have yarn sitting out to make another one as soon as I finish a couple other smaller items.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great pattern and idea!


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> dana768 said:
> 
> 
> > I like your idea....these are very nice.
> ...


Thank you so much for the download. I was wondering the same thing. It is now printed out and ready to do. I'm having foot surgery Aug 6th facing a 3 month recovery and the first month can't be on it all so I'm getting my knitting in order so it will be easy to work on things during that time. Thanks to the one who provided the pattern and to you for the download


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us. I love cotton washcloths and towels for the kitchen.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm gonna knit these puppies some day! Very nice and thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Since I mastered washcloths just a short time ago, these come at a perfect time. They look great, thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## scottish granny (Oct 9, 2012)

Likewise. I live in Scotland, am in my sixties and do not ever remember seeing anyone knitting dish towels or cloths. This is a new thing to me. Do people really take time to create something to dry dishes with that must cost quite a lot of money. I would just love someone to 'sell' this to me. Please convert me :lol:


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the immediate response. I got started while I'm watching the news. It's looking good!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Save the instructions by "Copying" and "Pasting" into a small 'word pad' or 'text edit' document and then printing that out. That's how I get directions printed without having to write it all out. My hands are not happy if I ask them to write too much at one time. Love Copy and Paste.


----------



## Chickwit (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh hey.... 

I think you just gave me my next project! First I need to finish my scarf but I've already been wondering "what next?"! Now that I can knit and purl this is absolutely perfect! 

Thank you!

Chickwit
The newbie knitter!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

These are beautiful I've made a few for gifts for my mom and sister but not for myself yet LOL thinking of christmas presents for everyone this yr.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

These are beautiful I just cast on one I'm thinking to for Christmas presents I have a large family with lots of adults lol so these would be great. I'm using a cream color I think I'll mix it with red then make another one in green perhaps I'll see how this one goes thank you for sharing your pattern this will be my friday night project


----------



## munchkintoo (Nov 9, 2012)

How would you change this pattern to make matching dishcloths?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Copied down. Very nice.


----------

